# Case for iphone5



## Guest (Jun 27, 2013)

Just wondering what case you use if you have an iPhone 5? 


Thanks


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

I use the MagPul case. You can find them several places including Amazon. Provides good protection for the phone, available in mulitiple colors from high vis orange to camo colors and it is from a standup company.


----------



## CBruno (May 14, 2013)

Check out the lifeproof you won't be disappointed


----------



## Meleagris1 (Dec 10, 2010)

The lifeproof if you NEED a waterproof case. I much prefer the Ballistic case though, I don't like thick cases. The rubber corners do a great job absorbing the impact when you drop it, has really surprised me. 

http://reviews.cnet.com/2300-6452_7-10012125.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2013)

I tried two life proof cases the first one had so many waterspots on it I couldn't see the screen,second kept muting my phone. Im more worried about it surviving a drop than water. I also looked at the atlas but everyone I have talked to said it has muffled sound.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Otter Box "Armor series"


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2013)

I was looking at the otter box is the plastic screen protector clear and easy to see?


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

gmhr1 said:


> I was looking at the otter box is the plastic screen protector clear and easy to see?


Yes. Just go to either AT&T or Verizon store where you got your Iphone 5 they should have one that you can put your phone in to see if you like it or not. The other case by Otter Box to look at is the "Defender" which works great for protecting the phone as well and is less expensive, but is not Waterproof.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Cheap rubber rubber/silicone case and a ziploc bag if expecting water/rain. Don't like the thicker cases either.


----------



## Jerryc (Jul 4, 2013)

If you use your phone a lot you cant beat the mophie box just flip the switch on the back and full recharge. got mine at best buy


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Defender great
Lifeproof ....waterspots and bulky.....hurled mine on the pond.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

Life proof, no brainer for dog training. Had an otter box on my last one and when I upgraded last sept I took the otter box off and the phone looked brand new. Opted for life proof this time due to size and love it. Have not experienced any bubbles or any problems.


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 11, 2013)

I have an otterbox armor series. People I talk to on the phone can barely hear me and I can barely hear them. They say it sounds like I am 20 yards from the phone will its on speaker. Great protection but the muffling of the sound sucks big time.


----------

